# a VERY EXOTIC vet



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

ON I.T.V 1 AT 6 O'clock people! Lance Jepson's new show. whos watching it? Becci's got me sat here incase she is on this one lol.

Alot of T.V mags and newspapers dont have it listed as on but trust me it is, i think it may just be regional tho.

Jake : victory:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll go check on Sky and see if it's on here.. Will Sky+ it if it is


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

i'll be watching it! ta for letting me know


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

It's not on here.. Must be regional


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

thats a shame its not on our sky listings


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

will be watching it : victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

nope not on in our part but it should be nationally on Iplayer right?


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

bygones is on at 6 on itv 1 over here


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Woooooooo Its On!!!


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

not on here .....any1 find it on the net let me know


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

HAHAHA WHO JUST SAW BECCI SAT ON RECEPTION WHEN THE BURM WAS THERE! LOL :lol2:


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> HAHAHA WHO JUST SAW BECCI SAT ON RECEPTION WHEN THE BURM WAS THERE! LOL :lol2:


dont rub it in :whip:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Its on ITV1 GRANDA...if you have sky then you should be able to find the different regional ITVs!

i was on right at the start...woooo! :lol2:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

some one who isnt in the region and cant get it on I.T.V 1, Try channel 993 on sky and let us know whats on there.
Jake


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

do you recon it will be on Iplayer?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> some one who isnt in the region and cant get it on I.T.V 1, Try channel 993 on sky and let us know whats on there.
> Jake


I get "Tales from the Country"


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Coulb be you will have to check. Its really good!


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

I watched it but missed becci  i wana see you hun


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

serz said:


> I watched it but missed becci  i wana see you hun


I looked pretty much like this....








Only behind a counter and with a large Burm!:lol2:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

awww i cant watch it. :sad:


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

ok hun thanks i will just pretend ya behind a counter ha ha  
Nice to see ya


----------



## WirralHerpGirl (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm the one with the Burm that Becci was playing with. Let me know what you think to him when you see him on with Lance. He was a rescue but we've had him for years now and he's the doziest, lovliest snake I've ever known!! :no1: Also, just acquired an 07 albino burm, 6ft and growing fast!


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

Cant wait to see ya on there ha ha  bet ya feel famous


----------



## WirralHerpGirl (Apr 13, 2008)

Not exactly, it was more OMG I look awful!!!! It gives you an interesting insight into how fake these shows really are tho.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

Hey, Im Becci's other half. are the shows realy that fake? also, is your burm going to be on one of the programs? What did it go in for?
Jake : victory:


----------



## WirralHerpGirl (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi, yeah I suppose, all the backwards and forwards, can you do this again, walk into the room, unzip the bag, that was great, now can you do it again, blah blah blah, now can we get a few shots of you nodding your head as if you're listening to Lance, can you make it look like you're struggling with the bag? I'm 5ft 4", of course I'm struggling with a bag that weighs 4 bloody stone! I did get hacked off with the director, but Lance is a really cool guy. 

He went in because he had a wound in his side where someone had bumped him into the corner of a table. We do shows to raise money for Wirral Herpetological Society to fund all the rescues we do and sometimes people just aren't careful with the animals. It didn't bother him, but I wanted it checked out to make sure it was healing properly. Also, our previous albino burm died a couple of weeks before filming and we weren't sure why, so I wanted reasurrance that it wasn't anything contagious. He's fine now, tho, playing with thunder, our baby albino.: victory:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

WirralHerpGirl said:


> Hi, yeah I suppose, all the backwards and forwards, can you do this again, walk into the room, unzip the bag, that was great, now can you do it again, blah blah blah, now can we get a few shots of you nodding your head as if you're listening to Lance, can you make it look like you're struggling with the bag? I'm 5ft 4", of course I'm struggling with a bag that weighs 4 bloody stone! I did get hacked off with the director, but Lance is a really cool guy.
> 
> He went in because he had a wound in his side where someone had bumped him into the corner of a table. We do shows to raise money for Wirral Herpetological Society to fund all the rescues we do and sometimes people just aren't careful with the animals. It didn't bother him, but I wanted it checked out to make sure it was healing properly. Also, our previous albino burm died a couple of weeks before filming and we weren't sure why, so I wanted reasurrance that it wasn't anything contagious. He's fine now, tho, playing with thunder, our baby albino.: victory:


Its not a male Albino Green Burm by any chance is it? lol


----------



## WirralHerpGirl (Apr 13, 2008)

I was told initially that he was albino green, but he's actually not. However, a friend of mine has just acquired a baby albino green with a messed up tail. We've named him lightning because he does strike twice, and more!! He has 3 serious kinks in his tail, one around a delicate area, but otherwise he's in good health. I couldn't believe it tho, he got given it for free!!!:cussing: Never mind, he's not as young as he used to be, so I'll probably end up with him in a couple of years!: victory:


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

WirralHerpGirl said:


> I was told initially that he was albino green, but he's actually not. However, a friend of mine has just acquired a baby albino green with a messed up tail. We've named him lightning because he does strike twice, and more!! He has 3 serious kinks in his tail, one around a delicate area, but otherwise he's in good health. I couldn't believe it tho, he got given it for free!!!:cussing: Never mind, he's not as young as he used to be, so I'll probably end up with him in a couple of years!: victory:


 
Yea, i know Alf haha. I was going to buy that little bugger but he had some one sorted, then it went mad and you know what and he needed it out the house quick, he couldnt get hold of me so it went to some other guy.
Me and becci have recently mmoved to the Wirral and are wanting to come to the Wirral Herp Society. Wha actualy goes on there?
Jake : victory:


----------



## underdog (Mar 11, 2008)

Funny enough I have been billed again this morning by the vets for treatment my iguana never got to benefit from because they never told me the blood test results :whistling2:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

you can watch 22 mins of it here...

Wales - Programmes - Great documentaries and features from Wales

im watching it now and saw you quickly : victory:

EDIT....


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

WirralHerpGirl said:


> Hi guys, I'm the one with the Burm that Becci was playing with. Let me know what you think to him when you see him on with Lance. He was a rescue but we've had him for years now and he's the doziest, lovliest snake I've ever known!! :no1: Also, just acquired an 07 albino burm, 6ft and growing fast!


Haha...nice to meet you, and you only live up the road from me too 

How is the big lad?

xx


----------



## alfie (Mar 2, 2007)

flippinheck small world or what....yep i`m the 1 who gave john the albino burm and its good to hear he still enjoys having the odd munch lmao...he`s an awsome snake but as jake said the misses went a bit koo koo gaa gaa when the burm tried takin my lads nose off when he walked past lol....john was the best option as for a new home for him lol


----------



## alfie (Mar 2, 2007)

Heres a couple of pictures of the albino green i gave to john doing what he does best lol 
















pictures taken by john burgess


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

lol i will calm it down lol.....Jake the snake whisperer


----------



## alfie (Mar 2, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> lol i will calm it down lol.....Jake the snake whisperer


:lol2::lol2::lol2:nice try jake lad:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## WirralHerpGirl (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, we sometimes have talks on if we can get someone interesting, but mostly it somewhere to meet up with like-minded people, chat and discuss any problems, things like that. As I mentioned before, we also do shows in schools and for charity, so it's also about that too. It'd be good to see some more enthusiasts joining, so get your butt down to a meeting!!! The next one on 1st May at Liscard Community Centre. If you have any problems, email me at [email protected] My partner is actually the webmaster, but I'll get him to forward any emails to me, or he can reply, whichever.
Hope to see you soon!:welcome1:


----------



## WirralHerpGirl (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey Becci, he's great, his new pastime is sitting on top of Thunder, (who by the way is an absolute sweetie and doing really well, feeding great etc..) and being a big dozy effort!

Yep, Lightning may well calm down in time, but it's funny listening to John every time he gets bitten! By the way, he actually took those photos himself while Lighting was still attached to him! Crazy or what?!

By the way, did you really have to put that picture up? Yep, that's me with Becci! (And my baby boy, Dribs). Isn't he gorgeous?


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

WirralHerpGirl said:


> Well, we sometimes have talks on if we can get someone interesting, but mostly it somewhere to meet up with like-minded people, chat and discuss any problems, things like that. As I mentioned before, we also do shows in schools and for charity, so it's also about that too. It'd be good to see some more enthusiasts joining, so get your butt down to a meeting!!! The next one on 1st May at Liscard Community Centre. If you have any problems, email me at [email protected] My partner is actually the webmaster, but I'll get him to forward any emails to me, or he can reply, whichever.
> Hope to see you soon!:welcome1:



We'll be there then...what time?


----------



## WirralHerpGirl (Apr 13, 2008)

We start at 8pm. You might recognize a couple of faces there too!


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

WirralHerpGirl said:


> We start at 8pm. You might recognize a couple of faces there too!


oooo...like who?


----------



## WirralHerpGirl (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh, nobody really famous, but you'll see a few that were on the show.


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

ON AGAIN 6 p.m TONIGHT ITV 1


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

Damn, Missed it again, only caught the last five minutes. Does anyone know if its repeated in the week?
Must make sure I catch it next week.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Those who wanna watch it:

Wales - Programmes - Great documentaries and features from Wales


----------

